# Few Videos of My New 700H1.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Bought a 2008 Arctic Cat 700H1 a few weeks back. Feels great to be back riding after a whole year! I put a submarine snorkel kit on it and changed up the top tubes a little bit to my liking, and will have some spring spacers in this week, and hopefully have some 29.5 Laws and ///Airdam clutch work before the summer.

Edit: I'm also thinking of maybe getting the highlifter oulaw super duty clutch kit for the 29.5, but I still want some top speed and like to ride trails a little bit. Any other suggestion for clutching? Like spring from epi, dalton, or any other clutch kit?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

itll be a night and day difference with those Laws and even more with that clutch kit  nice wheeler!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> itll be a night and day difference with those Laws and even more with that clutch kit  nice wheeler!


But I'm not sure which stages i will need for those 29.5s.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice cat, are those stockers for tires? I'd go with the WCD from air dam If I were you!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

mud PRO 700* said:


> Nice cat, are those stockers for tires? I'd go with the WCD from air dam If I were you!


Thanks. And yes those are the stock wheels and tires. But there is no way I can afford the wet clutch delete from Airdam!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

im not that informative on clutching information but here soon im going with an EPI clutch kit to pull my 27s ....i dont see you having too much trouble pulling those 29.5's stock tho ....

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

might can check this lil secondary mod
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/69-clutching/2665-secondary-mod.html


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

If the 700H1 is one you can clock the secondary on, do eeeet

I clocked my thundercat to C3 and it makes the 32s cry:flames:


----------

